# Toll on dead miles with app on



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I leave my app on driving to the city. I know that these miles are deductible as long as you keep a log. My question is if I pay a toll with the app on but not picking up or on a trip can I deduct the toll? I kept log of it. Basically can I deduct a toll on dead miles with app on.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Aris said:


> I leave my app on driving to the city. I know that these miles are deductible as long as you keep a log. My question is if I pay a toll with the app on but not picking up or on a trip can I deduct the toll? I kept log of it. Basically can I deduct a toll on dead miles with app on.


Yes, all tolls that are a ordinary and necessary business expense are deductible.


----------

